
How to Easily Install Kubernetes on AWS - jondubois
https://blog.baasil.io/how-to-install-kubernetes-on-aws-d9fbbc04e816
======
moondev
Kubeadm makes it super easy too. The k8s team has made awesome progress
recently in regards to cluster turnup

